# Canon EOS 7D L Announced, Shipping in May



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/canon-eos-7d-l-announced-shipping-in-may/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/canon-eos-7d-l-announced-shipping-in-may/">Tweet</a></div>
Canon U.S.A Redefines Ease of Use for Left-Handed Digital SLR Photographers with the EOS 7D L</p>
<p><strong>Lake Success, N.Y., April 1, 2013</strong> - Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, today introduced a revolutionary new camera that finally addresses the needs of left-handed photographers worldwide: the Canon EOS 7D L Digital SLR camera. Based on the highly successful EOS 7D, the EOS 7D L features a reversed ergonomic design which left-handed photographers will fall in love with. Whether it’s shooting at eight frames per second (fps), focusing with Zone AF mode or recording 24p Full HD video, the EOS 7D L DSLR camera satisfies the most rigorous professional requirements with durability, flexibility, customizable controls and impressive image quality.</p>
<p>To support production of the EOS 7D L, state-of-the-art manufacturing lines developed for the classic EOS 7D were reproduced in mirrored orientation.

“Canon has been a world leader in innovation for over 65 years – and the EOS 7D L is another innovative product that we are proud to have associated with that heritage,” says Yuchira Izukio, executive vice president, CMOS Imaging Development, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<div id="attachment_13222" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 325px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Canon-7D-L-DSLR-Camera.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-13222" alt="Canon EOS 7D L | image from the-digital-picture.com" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Canon-7D-L-DSLR-Camera.jpg" width="315" height="296" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS 7D L | image from the-digital-picture.com</p></div>
<p><b>Canon EOS 7D L Features:</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Reversed ergonomics tailored to left-handed photographers</li>
<li>18-megapixel Canon CMOS sensor with Dual DIGIC 4 Imaging Processors</li>
<li>Advanced 19-point customizable Autofocus system</li>
<li>iFCL Metering System</li>
<li>8 frames per second (fps) burst rate</li>
<li>Full HD video recording (24p/25p/30p)</li>
<li>Manual adjustment of audio levels</li>
<li>ISO levels 100-6400 (expandable to 12,800)</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Pricing and Availability</b>

The Canon EOS 7D L Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be delivered to U.S. dealers at the end of May, and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $1,499.00*. It will also be offered in a kit version with Canon’s EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $1,769.00*.</p>
<p>* Pricing subject to change at any time. Actual prices are determined by individual dealers and may vary.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=4516" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</strong></p>
<p><em>Happy April Fools Day!</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome ... Looks like all lefties were born on the 1st of April ;D ;D


----------



## lol (Apr 1, 2013)

It would probably sell ok if they actually made this. If that happened, it would be interesting to see sales numbers relative to right handed ones, as it may indicate if photographers fit the ratio of the general population or not. However it could be skewed if there aren't other models available so ending up drawing more than its share.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 1, 2013)

Really? We're all 12 years old now? *sigh*

Okay, just because it's a joke, doesn't mean we can slack off people:
I'm switching to Nikon.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Funny. All the lens controls would also have to be reversed.


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm only getting one if the lens zooms backwards too...


----------



## lol (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually, this could be handy for all... ever wished you could have a camera in each hand at the same time? With that, you could!


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

Good one. ;D


----------



## Rat (Apr 1, 2013)

And as expected, the same damned 18mpix sensor again.


----------



## firebreatherboy (Apr 1, 2013)

it'd sell well if it was ever made.


----------



## Mantanuska (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, finally we know what the 7D Mark II will be like


----------



## dendowling (Apr 1, 2013)

What about the BG-E7L Battery Grip? 

7D + 7DL would be nice for a stereo 3D setup.


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2013)

;D ELCITRA GNITSERETNI YREV


----------



## fonts (Apr 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Really? We're all 12 years old now? *sigh*
> 
> Okay, just because it's a joke, doesn't mean we can slack off people:
> I'm switching to Nikon.




You obviously didn't find Google's joke funny then.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Really? We're all 12 years old now? *sigh*
> 
> Okay, just because it's a joke, doesn't mean we can slack off people:
> I'm switching to Nikon.



Talk is cheap, *DO IT  * :-X


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2013)

Got me. ;D


----------



## gkaefer (Apr 1, 2013)

and all L-Lensens now have to be re-releases as R-Lenses...


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2013)

gkaefer said:


> and all L-Lensens now have to be re-releases as R-Lenses...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

gkaefer said:


> and all L-Lensens now have to be re-releases as R-Lenses...




;D ;D ;D


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 1, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix will love this camera!


----------



## richpjr (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey, I'm left handed - sign me up for one!


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2013)

Has any company ever made a lefty camera?


----------



## ski2slow (Apr 1, 2013)

gkaefer said:


> and all L-Lensens now have to be re-releases as R-Lenses...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## distant.star (Apr 1, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Jimi Hendrix will love this camera!



Rumor is they're planning a special Hendrix limited edition -- signed by Jimi himself.

It will be purple and focus will be a bit hazy.


----------



## kuffer (Apr 1, 2013)

I heard it can photograph the future.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Really? We're all 12 years old now? *sigh*
> ...



Okay, good, we have that now.



Mantanuska said:


> Ah, finally we know what the 7D Mark II will be like



And this, okay, thread's got everything a camera rumor thread needs . . . moving along.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta say I'm stunning... so... devils advocate, in a few months if they come out with a 7d2... will there be a 7d2L as well?


----------



## jcollett (Apr 1, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> I'm only getting one if the lens zooms backwards too...



When they do, they call them "Nikon"


----------



## willis (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2013)

Although a tad awkard it's possible to use a battery-gripped body lefthanded , flip it so both shutters point up  It's a bit tight between the thumb and forehead, but hey ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 1, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Although a tad awkard it's possible to use a battery-gripped body lefthanded , flip it so both shutters point up  It's a bit tight between the thumb and forehead, but hey ;D



I'm left handed, but I have so many years of holding a camera in my right, I probably would feel awkward with it. However, I did hold my TLR in my left hand, so maybe I'd try it.


----------



## vmk (Apr 1, 2013)

;D


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2013)

ʇnoqɐ sı ʇuǝɯǝʇıɔxǝ ǝɥʇ ןןɐ ʇɐɥʍ ǝǝs oʇ ןıɐɟ ı


----------



## drs (Apr 1, 2013)

Fantastic, I'm not a left-hander, but this is perfect for all Stereo Photographers. (They didn't say that, but that was the main target. )

The camera has options to sync the lens and other functions for that. 

The handles are perfect for this - when mounted in pairs - to take movies with it, no extra gear needed, just the "Canon "Bridge 04/01" to get both mounted.

It's only to sad that this is only today available and the next order can go placed in exactly one year. ;o)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ʇnoqɐ sı ʇuǝɯǝʇıɔxǝ ǝɥʇ ןןɐ ʇɐɥʍ ǝǝs oʇ ןıɐɟ ı



How'd you do that?


----------



## Stig (Apr 1, 2013)

maaan, for a second I thought they are introducing a new naming scheme again... 1Dx, 7Dl, 100Dbs...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ʇnoqɐ sı ʇuǝɯǝʇıɔxǝ ǝɥʇ ןןɐ ʇɐɥʍ ǝǝs oʇ ןıɐɟ ı
> ...


http://www.fliptext.org/


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Apr 1, 2013)

The lefties must be a growing and profitable market. Good for Canon to jump ahead on the curve for this. Truly a leader.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally I get to shoot akimbo like the cool guys always do in hollywood movies. The high shutter speed will be handy for those times when you need to jump of an exploding building to get the best candid pics of people from above.


----------



## Robert Welch (Apr 1, 2013)

So, do the photos come out reversed, left to right?


----------



## bdeutsch (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm ambidextrous, so I want a dual-gripped reversible "7D A" (actually, I want a 5dmiiiA). That way when one hand gets tired, I can switch. It'll be worth the extra money, since with my new found endurance, I'll be twice as good a photographer and cinematographer. 


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography


----------



## Rockets95 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got me for a minute!


----------



## kkelis (Apr 1, 2013)

So whats the Dynamic Range on this?


----------



## SDsc0rch (Apr 1, 2013)

HAAAAAhahahahaha!

got me - that's a good one!!


----------



## Simba (Apr 1, 2013)

kkelis said:


> So whats the Dynamic Range on this?



Reversing 11 is still 11.


----------



## Musicjohn (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice april fool's day joke ! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Casey (Apr 1, 2013)

Does it come with a bracket accessory so that you can put a left and right together for binocular vision? Then you can film movies in 3D!


----------



## ddashti (Apr 1, 2013)

First reaction: Why the "L"?
Second reaction: Why is it reversed??
Third reaction: "You got me."


----------



## tnargs (Apr 1, 2013)

Now I feel sorry for the plight of left-handed photographers!


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 1, 2013)

In addition to the 7D L, Canon is also releasing a Canon T5i! 

...Oh wait, that wan't an april fools. Canon just thought it could put new creative filters in the T4i and call it an upgrade. 

Canon should have saved the T5i announcement for today.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 1, 2013)

This almost makes me want to have one 3d-printed just to see how it feels. I'm sure Canon could ship something like this easily enough if they thought it was worth it. Anyway I laughed 

Jim


----------



## iaind (Apr 1, 2013)

Are Sandisc and Lexar releasing CF L versions to fit?


----------



## gm_coates (Apr 1, 2013)

As a disabled person who can now only use his left hand
who was amazed at this wonderful left-handed incarnation of his current camera
who has told his friends and family what a marvellous thing this was 

I can say that I am not remotely amused by this April Fool

It would have been REALLY useful to me


----------



## tbadowski (Apr 1, 2013)

Almost believable, until I read "SHIPPING IN MAY"


----------



## pedro (Apr 1, 2013)

You really got me!  Now I ;D I thought: Are they crazy? Digic IV? 8) Congrats for this one.


----------



## catfish252 (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe this really is going to be the upgrade to the 7D everyones waiting for.


----------



## EvillEmperor (Apr 1, 2013)

gm_coates said:


> As a disabled person who can now only use his left hand
> who was amazed at this wonderful left-handed incarnation of his current camera
> who has told his friends and family what a marvellous thing this was
> 
> ...


I knew there would be one person who had the disability that would say this... I am sorry to hear. There is a way you can try (if you havnt tried already) use one of the cameras that has a flip screen, and use a batter grip. You can use the camera upside down. Better than nothing


----------



## jrista (Apr 1, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> I'm only getting one if the lens zooms backwards too...



+1 

This was a good one. I think that would indeed, if it existed, would be the most awkward DSLR I'd ever used.


----------



## bperrey (Apr 1, 2013)

!eno tnaw I


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2013)

Good joke. Funny how asymmetrical this flipped camera looks, while the dimensions are the same (although reverse) of a 'normal' 7D.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha, funny.

But just few days ago I was thinking to myself if there would be market for L-bodies. And came to conclusion that not enough to cover the cost of making 2 versions of the same camera, compared to the fact that left-handed can use normal camera quite good anyway.


----------



## SPL (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking at this camera is really wiggin my brain out....


----------



## pwp (Apr 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Really? We're all 12 years old now? *sigh*
> 
> Okay, just because it's a joke, doesn't mean we can slack off people:
> I'm switching to Nikon.


Awwww..._lighten up!!_  
On a ridiculously serious planet, April 1 fun helps make the world a better place. 
I love it. And I'm not even a lefty.

-PW


----------



## Stewbyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm left handed.

This looks like it would be extremely uncomfortable if it were real.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a lefty, and when I was about 11 years old, back in the mid 1960's, my father gave me his old Exacta film SLR, which was designed for leftys.
The shutter was beside the lens on the left hand side as was the film advance lever.

I loved it because I could use my left eye on the viewfinder and not have my nose pressing up against the body and could actually use my right eye to see the wider view.

I reckon that there is a market for left handed DSLR's, not only for leftys, but also to mount with a right handed version for stereo stills and movies.

Come on Canon, stop discriminating against left handed persons and bring one out!


----------



## dab035 (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't see any Left Hand Lenses in the announcements???


----------



## WillThompson (Apr 2, 2013)

This shows the mean-spiritedness of the website owner!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

Got me... dang it!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Who says today's bodies are not optimized for lefties anyway? I mean you are holding the heavy lens with your left arm and only doing the camera operation with your right.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2013)

This reminds me of when Burger King announced they were creating the Left Handed Whopper in the US. They even ran an ad for it, and people fell for it, or should I say "bought it"!!


----------



## paulrossjones (Apr 2, 2013)

really cool for 3d video, one left hand version, one right, without a large gap...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

Did not have to read the whole article, one look at the image of "7DL" and anyone will know that its made for April 1st ... sorry, but its a very lame attempt, I was expecting a bit more believable prank.


----------



## tron (Apr 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I was expecting a bit more believable prank.


Simple, choose between:

7DMkII 
EF35mm 1.4L II 
EF400mm f/5.6L IS
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II

(All shipping May 2013 ;D )
OK I meant shipping May 2014 ;D ;D ;D

(It has to be believable...)


----------



## psolberg (Apr 2, 2013)

the overuse of 18MP sensors would be funny if it wasn't true


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL! Okay, they got me! ;D


----------



## Bosman (Apr 2, 2013)

I am stunned by the response to this...


----------



## sfunglee (Apr 4, 2013)

WoW 14D is BORN

7D + 7DL = 14D (3D Stereo Type) 8)

Sorry is just an April joke of 14D ;D


----------



## Iciclespice (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: A mile in their shoes*


Funny....but it made me think...
Being right-handed, I just take it for granted....but it must be a pain to be a lefty with a regular DSLR.
I would find it really awkward to shoot with a left-handed system. I suppose I'd adapt, but it wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Valet2 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm watching a movie called Unknown, of 2011. And there's a scene where a man takes photo with THIS LEFT-HANDED CAMERA! That was a blast! I started googling and came here. So a minute ago I found out that this camera exists, and a second ago that it's a joke. But there IS one in the movie!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 11, 2016)

Now that's really wild! Could Canon actually have done a left-handed prototype? Reminds me of when I used to work for a research firm. They did a full prototype of an airplane cockpit with ultra hi tech components -- turned out it was too advanced for any airframe manufacturer or commercial airline to actually put in service 'til probably 15 years later. Wound-up selling the mock-up and it appeared in the movie Foxfire as the cockpit for some allegedly super-secret Russian plane.


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 11, 2016)

My guess is that the film was flipped and in post production they fixed Canon name.


----------



## weixing (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,


kphoto99 said:


> My guess is that the film was flipped and in post production they fixed Canon name.


 Didn't see the movie, but just wonder why they must show a left-handed DSLR in the movie... any significant meaning in the movie, so that they go into the trouble of doing that?? :

Have a nice day.


----------



## Valet2 (Apr 11, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> My guess is that the film was flipped and in post production they fixed Canon name.



Yes you're right. That mark on the actor's face, it changed the side in that scene.


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2016)

Valet2 said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the film was flipped and in post production they fixed Canon name.
> ...



Love him in The Americans


----------



## tpatana (Apr 12, 2016)

That was my first guess too. Have seen similar happen occasionally other movies too. Not really sure why, maybe someone liked the framing or something better flipped.


----------

